# [Funs Puzzle] ShuangRen(霜刃) review :)



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

hi guys,yesterday I have receive the Funs Puzzle,thanks to the designer Mr. Chen

the first product of Funs Puzzle have named ShuangRen(霜刃)，it is 57mm and without torpedoes.
here's some photo and video,
BTW: please forgive my poor english

photo1


photo2


photo3


corner



edge



center









oh lord,video work - -


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 9, 2013)

Video does not work.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 9, 2013)

Video does work for me, and the review is great! Don't worry about your English, we can understand it 

Seems like a great cube, will think on buying it.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry to the video,now I am upload it to my youtube channel,please wait a moment XD


----------



## kalyk (Mar 9, 2013)

Video works fine for me .

So, Funs Puzzle is producing FangShi and ShuanRen? They both seem great cubes, smooth with great corner cutting! Looking forward to buy those.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Ahhh Thanks Kalyk for asking what I wanted to ask 

Funs Puzzle =brand

FangShi = model
ShuangRen = model
^ did I do this right?

FangShi is now sold on hknowstore, ShuangRen not yet. Correct?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the FangShi and ShuangRen are the same...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Hence my confusion and asking for clarification.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Video works fine for me .
> 
> So, Funs Puzzle is producing FangShi and ShuanRen? They both seem great cubes, smooth with great corner cutting! Looking forward to buy those.



Funs Puzzle is a brand(like Dayan),and FangShi is the Chinese name of Funs puzzle.
in China,we all call it FangShi（方是，in madarain)
ShuangRen(霜刃，in madarain)is the product of Funs Puzzle(like zhanchi)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Funs Puzzle is a brand(like Dayan),and FangShi is the Chinese name of Funs puzzle.
> in China,we all call it FangShi（方是，in madarain)
> ShuangRen(霜刃，in madarain)is the product of Funs Puzzle(like zhanchi)



Thanks for clarification


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh thank you!!


----------



## kalyk (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, very clear now .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Video works here, thanks  Can't wait for it to come over here!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I think I will order it today.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay!! One more person converted hehehe.

I really hope they'll get sent out soon, can't wait to fiddle with this one to see if it really feels as good as many say it does


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like pretty good cube.
I may get one after seeing some more reviews ^^

Maybe they add tha torpedoes in future ?


----------



## CY (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder how he uploaded the video onto youtube, i mean, you can't upload vids on youtube in china...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Proxies? Who cares.. it's there


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't understand why it's called Funs Puzzle though. At first I thought maybe it was a name (since funs isn't a word) but now I see it's not because there's nothing about that in the Chinese name. Can someone who is good at both Chinese *and* English explain this or suggest a better English name for this brand?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 9, 2013)

The video was fine i understood every thing. i really like chinese accents. the cube looks good, but can it out preform my guhong plus?


----------



## lesderid (Mar 9, 2013)

Great review!

The cube looks great but I can hear the springs. Did you lube the cube? If yes, did you only lube the pieces or also the core?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

If you can hear springs there was no or little core lubrication. Lubricating proper would after all eliminate the sounds


----------



## CY (Mar 9, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I don't understand why it's called Funs Puzzle though. At first I thought maybe it was a name (since funs isn't a word) but now I see it's not because there's nothing about that in the Chinese name. Can someone who is good at both Chinese *and* English explain this or suggest a better English name for this brand?



I'm not really sure. Funs Puzzle in chinese is 方是, (pronounced: fangshi) which kinda sounds like f-ung-sh if you read it really quick, a bit like a heavily accented chinese saying it in english.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 9, 2013)

In the video he said it was lubed and tensioned but I could hear the springs. I assume that means he didn't lube the springs.

But I also like to smooth the ends of my springs so they turn easier.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

yes,I have only lube the corner and the edge
And the moles of ShuangRen havn't polisz kicz projekt，so the cube need hundred solves to make it smoother.This problem will solve by formal version.
I like the hand-feel,it feel silvery like Alpha5,and smooth like Guhong.And it never POP though without torpedos.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> And the moles of ShuangRen havn't polisz kicz projekt


...what


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Me thinks.. mold thingies haven't polished off. Those plastic bits from the mold. Uhmm.. that stuff that should not be there. LOL It's 1am I cannot get the word into the brain here.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

qqwref said:


> ...what



Emm,I means the mold of ShuangRen hasn't been polished.So the cube need hundred solves to make it smooth enough
btw:terrible google translate


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

*giggles* Was I somewhat right though.

Dagnabit what ARE them things called again.. those wrong plastic leaked bits..


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks just like the V-cube patent, but more rounded pieces... Sigh...


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Looks just like the V-cube patent, but more rounded pieces... Sigh...



so its a guhong, ok.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Looks just like the V-cube patent, but more rounded pieces... Sigh...


A cube that looks like another cube. Amazing!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> so its a guhong, ok.



It looks 9999999999999 times closer to the patent that the Guhong does.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggles* Was I somewhat right though.
> 
> Dagnabit what ARE them things called again.. those wrong plastic leaked bits..



You would be referring to FLASH I assume?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

YES!! Thank you that is the word I was looking for at 1am *giggle*

I think that is what needs to wear off.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I will order this right away!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

I just got a tracking number!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 10, 2013)

Huh? Are they in stock? I did not even order yet. I might aswell wait for your review then..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

I have NO idea. But I got a tracking nr for this:

Fangshi Shuang Ren cube White Body DIY Kit for Speed-cubing (Pre-order)
Objectnr. NS-CB1371

Well.. cannot miss, must be it.. so.. *shrug* can't get a tracking nr for something that isn't sent.. now.. right?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be awaiting you review!
Maybe the 24point corner base mod would help?
and gluing the corners of course

EDIT: OH DANGNABIT I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE PANSHI THREAD
ignore the modding comments


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

*snort*

Well if it does happen to come in real fast I will make a review 

I do have the Panshi coming as well.. and a lot of the time I find my opinion doesn't coincide with others, MarcelP for one knows this hehe, so.. wait and see on that one as well


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, awesome!


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 10, 2013)

I see that the cube is going to be smooth like the mf8 legend but better.
It appears like it will lock more than the zhan chi


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

I know that I need to wait till I have it in my hands to make a judgment on it as impressions by others can be and often are deceiving.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

gundamslicer said:


> I see that the cube is going to be smooth like the mf8 legend but better.
> It appears like it will lock more than the zhan chi


Why would it lock more?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

It's an assumption. Not until you try will you know


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Amogh130997 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does the cube pop or lock up?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 12, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Funs Puzzle is a brand(like Dayan),and FangShi is the Chinese name of Funs puzzle.
> in China,we all call it FangShi（方是，in madarain)
> ShuangRen(霜刃，in madarain)is the product of Funs Puzzle(like zhanchi)



Tong,

I watched the video a few times. Good stuff! Looks like a real good cube. I noticed that you are a million times faster than me, but still you do not use finger tricks for d-moves. You use your wrist with a complete grip. You should work on that. Use only your ring fingers


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Tong,
> 
> I watched the video a few times. Good stuff! Looks like a real good cube. I noticed that you are a million times faster than me, but still you do not use finger tricks for d-moves. You use your wrist with a complete grip. You should work on that. Use only your ring fingers



thanks


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Tong,
> 
> I watched the video a few times. Good stuff! Looks like a real good cube. I noticed that you are a million times faster than me, but still you do not use finger tricks for d-moves. You use your wrist with a complete grip. You should work on that. Use only your ring fingers



Am I watching a different video? I see ring fingers for D moves...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Am I watching a different video? I see ring fingers for D moves...



Go to 3.54 maybe that is the only occasion, but I caught my eye


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 13, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Go to 3.54 maybe that is the only occasion, but I caught my eye



Ah, you're right... he does do that there, but most of the other times he doesn't do that for D moves, and anyway that one was during a scramble.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ah, you're right... he does do that there, but most of the other times he doesn't do that for D moves, and anyway that one was during a scramble.



Yes,  Btw, did you order this cube? I have two Panshi's comming my way but I am more looking forward to this cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

CBC got a prototype:


----------



## renchi11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just saw the video and i must say that now im looking forward to the cube even more. I respect cbc's opinion very much and i know how much he loves zhanchis,


Spoiler



so when he says its probably gonna be his main it must be a awesome cube!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice!!!! That is looking like a great cube. Nice music in the end )


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks better than the Panshi, I'll probably get this.


----------



## Applecow (Mar 16, 2013)

does anyone know when the preorders from HKnowstore will be shipped?
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=da409e22-9e8d-46b7-b863-31b98097d87b


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Nope.

I have a tracking number for quite a while now.. nothing has said "shipped" yet.

Status: Status-post is what it says.

*shrug* Just have to wait and see. I'd expect things to start shipping within the next week or two.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> CBC got a prototype:



I am definitely going to get this after seeing this video!


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 16, 2013)

When are these supposed to ship?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I knew....


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have shipping number but I don't think it has really shipped yet.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

I have one for a while now (I posted about it much earlier in this thread). No shipping activity detected yet.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

ah, dang


----------



## uniacto (Mar 16, 2013)

noooo I promised myself to not get any other cubes this month... the temptation is overwhelming.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 16, 2013)

lol, this has six times less the number of pages and comments as the Panshi thread, yet it's probably going to be much better, really looking forward to getting this, probably for b'day


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Just wait till people start getting the cube  Then it'll fly off the wall with comments


----------



## applemobile (Mar 16, 2013)

I've pre-ordered one


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know when they will ship but this might be a hint:

"17th March 2013 - I just spoke to the boss. Due to some rectification / further enhancement & improvement to the mold to make the even more perfect cube, mass production will now start on 31st March 2013 instead of the original scheduled date of 17th March 2013."

from the comments here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA99xvI_fJ4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahhh ok.. thanks!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yes,  Btw, did you order this cube? I have two Panshi's comming my way but I am more looking forward to this cube.



Sorry for the late reply. Nope, I did not order this cube. I would like to order many cubes, but I wait a long time before making a limited selection. I don't like using money very much unless I can convince myself I have a good enough reason to or it's been long enough since my last order. And I like to hear many reviews before making a decision. I don't care about pre-orders because I can wait. This ShuangRen cube sounds pretty neat though.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2013)

You are such a wise woman! I have to admit that I probably spend too much on cubes.  Sttt.. don't tell my wife..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You are such a wise woman! I have to admit that I probably spend too much on cubes.  Sttt.. don't tell my wife..



Wise words... could be mine


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Wise words... could be mine



LOL, You are worse than me..


----------



## moralsh (Mar 19, 2013)

could be everybody's, given that you have a wife and that she doesn't cube, I try not to buy too much and have already about 50 in about a year. Credit cards are evil.

Edit: I'm also definitely getting this one!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2013)

I also have about 50 ordered last year. Only one or two with creditcard. I prefer Paypal


----------



## BaconCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

From yours and other reviews, I'll probably hold off on the Panshi and get the ShuangRen.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You are such a wise woman! I have to admit that I probably spend too much on cubes.  Sttt.. don't tell my wife..


I already think I spend too much on cubes, especially since I'm always getting the same old 3x3's.  My wish list is a lot longer than my purchases though. At least cubes are not that expensive at all compared to many other hobbies.



moralsh said:


> could be everybody's, given that you have a wife and that she doesn't cube, I try not to buy too much and have already about 50 in about a year. Credit cards are evil.
> 
> Edit: I'm also definitely getting this one!


The ShuangRen is at the top of my 3x3 wish list right now. I think it would be cool to have another awesome cube that's rather different from the Dayans. I don't think I'm interested in the Panshi.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> At least cubes are not that expensive at all compared to many other hobbies.


In money terms, agreed, but it can be expensive in terms of time and that's what I have to do most of my apologising over!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh so true!


----------



## Platemu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 19, 2013)

I pre-ordered 2. (1 white and 1 Black). I can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 19, 2013)

Will be ordering soon!


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just ordered it can't wait to get it. So excited!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where did you order it from? :O

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wendy (Mar 22, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 22, 2013)

hknowsore has a preorder, I ordered a black one and a white one, the black one is for my friend though.
(They also have a sale on the shengshou 4x4 v4 so I got that too)

EDIT: If I were you, I would order from thecubicle.us, they're selling it for 2 dollars less and have a contest for a free prelubed, pretensioned one.

Just cause I like the cubicle.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Do they offer free shipping though?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 23, 2013)

Depends where you are.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Not to the Netherlands in any case


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> ~snip~



dude your name is 吴海通， i keep thinking its 通海吴 cos of your username. lol


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 25, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude your name is 吴海通， i keep thinking its 通海吴 cos of your username. lol



haha,yes.My real name is 吴海通，but many friends call me 通海吴(it pronounce tonghaiwu)，so I choose Tong Haiwu as my english name


----------



## keny456789 (Mar 29, 2013)

Seem that is a great cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

Just read something interesting on CBCs facebook page:

"Calvin from hknowstore told me today that the Fangshi Shuang Ren's should be shipping out in 2-3 days if there is no delay in the shipment coming to him =) FYI."


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2013)

Good stuff, I am really looking forward to this cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 1, 2013)

I really hope this thing does ship soon, can't wait!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Update that I found on CBCs facebook: "Calvin just informed me that there has been a delay in the Fanshi now and it will be in stock on the 7th of this month and then will start sending them to all who have ordered them."


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 3, 2013)

How do you track it after you order it? I clocked the "Track parcel" button and entered the "Tracking number " in, but it didn't come up with anything.
I ordered it by airmail

EDIT: I guess that's because it hasn't actually shipped yet. I fail


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I need to go to the pschiatrist to have my brain checked XD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I think I need to go to the pschiatrist to have my brain checked XD



I'm trying to imagine that.

Psychiatrist: What is your greatest fear?
You: Popping my cube.
Psychiatrist: [shows you random blot on sheet of paper] What do you see?
You: A cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 3, 2013)

Psychiatrist:Try to hold up your hands without them trembling
Me: Does G-perm in midair


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Psychiatrist: [shows you random blot on sheet of paper] What do you see?
> You: A cube.



LOL!!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Update that I found on CBCs facebook: "Calvin just informed me that there has been a delay in the Fanshi now and it will be in stock on the 7th of this month and then will start sending them to all who have ordered them."



There is no delay
There is delay, we want to perfect the mold
There is no delay, shipping in two days
There is delay, shipping at the 7th..

Okay sound a bit like the public transport in Holland. You will not know what happens untill transport arrives..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Whahahahaha and then to think they want to judge them on traveler experience. 

If this were the NS we would all by now have bought a car LOL


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 4, 2013)

Except for me, no driver's license


----------



## SAICubed (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so anxious to get my hands on this puzzle!


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm trying to imagine that.
> 
> Psychiatrist: What is your greatest fear?
> You: Popping my cube.
> ...



reading this, the only thing that i can think of is this (@1:30)


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 4, 2013)

Back on topic, I wish they would sell a neutral color (undyed) version of this, the prototypes look really awesome. I personally prefer that look to the dyed-white color. It looks cool.

Not that that has anything to do with the cube's performance or anything


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Back on topic, I wish they would sell a neutral color (undyed) version of this, the prototypes look really awesome. I personally prefer that look to the dyed-white color. It looks cool.
> 
> Not that that has anything to do with the cube's performance or anything



I definitely agree with you on this one. I REALLY love the colour of the prototypes and wish that it would look like that


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Back on topic, I wish they would sell a neutral color (undyed) version of this, the prototypes look really awesome. I personally prefer that look to the dyed-white color. It looks cool.
> 
> Not that that has anything to do with the cube's performance or anything



They probably will eventually. Most popular cube models can be purchased in "primary" plastic color. I happen to like them a lot too.


----------



## CY (Apr 4, 2013)

Camcuber did a review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dKlqWtZ0ck
Not as good as CBC's review, (we all know his video and review quality) but he IS faster, which means we can see the capability of the cube at full extent

All I want to say is that i wonder where he got the information that shuangren was a panshi knockoff... 
No one would even want to make something like that... people would probably ask for immediate refund


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 4, 2013)

"Panshi knockoff"... pshhh... yeah right. The internals don't look anything like Panshi. Fangcun is a Zhanchi knockoff you could say, but saying the ShuangRen is a Panshi knockoff is just ridiculous.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 4, 2013)

CY said:


> Camcuber did a review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dKlqWtZ0ck
> Not as good as CBC's review, (we all know his video and review quality) but he IS faster, which means we can see the capability of the cube at full extent



Here is some food for thought.. I noticed he also has a Panshi review. And he is faster with the Panshi..


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably colour recog, at that speed it is very easy to get thrown off by a couple seconds when playing with the opposite coloured cube.

That said, faz can sub 6 with black and white cubes xD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 4, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Probably colour recog, at that speed it is very easy to get thrown off by a couple seconds when playing with the opposite coloured cube.
> 
> That said, faz can sub 6 with black and white cubes xD



Yes, but faz doesn't care about colour.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 5, 2013)

so he could sub-6 with a cube like so?

Take a stickerless cube, scramble it up completely randomly, then sticker it correctly


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> so he could sub-6 with a cube like so?
> 
> Take a stickerless cube, scramble it up completely randomly, then sticker it correctly



That would be interesting to try...


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> so he could sub-6 with a cube like so?
> 
> Take a stickerless cube, scramble it up completely randomly, then sticker it correctly



been there done that 
It's not too confusing until you try to solve it according to the plastic color ie. ignoring the stickers


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, anyone know how long the shipping will take from HKNowstore?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

About 2-3 weeks. I ordered my 2x3x4 on the 22rd March and it arrived today.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, seriously?
I'm going to die waiting that long!
Why would it take that long?
I should have ordered from the cubicle


----------



## uniacto (Apr 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Wait, seriously?
> I'm going to die waiting that long!
> Why would it take that long?
> I should have ordered from the cubicle



*HK*now store.

it's based in hong kong, what do you expect?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

And it's a pre-order so you are going to wait even longer.

Get used to it, those times are perfectly normal. If you want faster, pay for it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

True, but I expected at least under 2 weeks, or even 1 week...


----------



## uniacto (Apr 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> True, but I expected at least under 2 weeks, or even 1 week...



lol i preordered the Panshi, and I just got it this week. That was from the cubicle, and they had a delayed shipment, but still. You have to learn to be patient.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

I have ordered way too many cubes.. when one arrives within the two week mark my face looks like this:


----------



## uniacto (Apr 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have ordered way too many cubes.. when one arrives within the two week mark my face looks like this:



haha I only order from American stores if I want something really badly and don't want to wait a month or two for it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Wise thing. Not doing that over here anymore.. shipping has gone up too much.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ironically, I posted on the cubicle's thread about whether they would have a preorder. A few days later, I got impatient and preordered it from hknowstore literally right before they put it up on the cubicle

I wish there was no censor on this forum lol


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 7, 2013)

Or take a sticker-less cube and sticker the sides with an incorrect colour, see what effect that has on recognition.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> There is no delay
> There is delay, we want to perfect the mold
> There is no delay, shipping in two days
> There is delay, shipping at the 7th..
> ...


You think this is bad, you should've been around before 2008 when everyone was waiting for V-Cubes  In 2004 they said "3 months"...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

I have mailed hknowstore in the mean time.. the two weeks, when they said two weeks last time I mailed, have well passed, so.. I asked for an update. I'll let you know what answer I receive.


----------



## CY (Apr 7, 2013)

uniacto said:


> *HK*now store.
> 
> it's based in hong kong, what do you expect?



Hong Kong is a Special Administrative Region, meaning its different from China. British left HK with the basic law, so HK can remain an International Financial Center, where trade is quick and trust worthy. And basing a shop in HK actually increases the speed. Cube retailers have to wait for Chinese manufacturers to ship out the products, then assemble it, and ship it to you. HK and China have direct shipping, and don't have to wait weeks for the ship to arrive. For your information, Chinese shops on taobao have already been selling it for 3 days, for around 65 RMB. Less than 10 USD. So before you say anything against Hong Kong, read its history. All mass-produced cubes (except v cubes and maybe calvin puzzles) are produced in China. Without the cheap production cost, all cubes would be the prices of v-cubes. So even tho its known for being non-trustworthy, give it credit for producing great and cheap stuff.

I have to admit HKnowstore has crazy prices.But shipping has never been a problem for me because of my geographical location.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2013)

HKnowStore get me cubes to the UK in about 1 week typically. I think this is exceptional for free shipping 6000 miles.

China based shop's free shipping frequently take over 2 months.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 7, 2013)

CY said:


> Hong Kong is a Special Administrative Region, meaning its different from China. British left HK with the basic law, so HK can remain an International Financial Center, where trade is quick and trust worthy. And basing a shop in HK actually increases the speed. Cube retailers have to wait for Chinese manufacturers to ship out the products, then assemble it, and ship it to you. HK and China have direct shipping, and don't have to wait weeks for the ship to arrive. For your information, Chinese shops on taobao have already been selling it for 3 days, for around 65 RMB. Less than 10 USD. So before you say anything against Hong Kong, read its history. All mass-produced cubes (except v cubes and maybe calvin puzzles) are produced in China. Without the cheap production cost, all cubes would be the prices of v-cubes. So even tho its known for being non-trustworthy, give it credit for producing great and cheap stuff.
> 
> I have to admit HKnowstore has crazy prices.But shipping has never been a problem for me because of my geographical location.



I wasn't meaning to be offensive to Hong Kong. My family is from there. I was just telling him that the shipping is obviously not going to be extremely fast, since it's based on the other side of the world. (for someone who lives in Virginia, anyway)


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yup, lol. But I also wonder if a cubicle preorder woulf be much faster, since they have to get the cubes from china anyway...
Anybody know?


----------



## CY (Apr 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yup, lol. But I also wonder if a cubicle preorder woulf be much faster, since they have to get the cubes from china anyway...
> Anybody know?



I think it depends on where you live. Hong Kong is in the South Western part of China, so it would be relatively longer to ship to the US (and other places in the Eastern or is it western? hemisphere) This is just my opinion, but I wouldn't preorder. Preorders usually costs an uneccessary amount more than when the cube is in stock. But that is just my point of view, since I DO live in China, so I get my cubes relatively quickly, even quicker than most preorders. In fact, for Fangshi, Mr. HN is selling them to ppl outside of China. I don't know the price, but you can PM: "funs puzzle" to ask him about it. It won't be a preorder any more, cos its already out.I was talking to him the other day, and he said that he would be delighted to sell to me if I lived outside of China (he didn't know i lived in China, ). 

Off-topic: My shuangren will hopefully arrive tomorrow...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

CY said:


> Off-topic: My shuangren will hopefully arrive tomorrow...


Ok so they are being shipped out now, or?

Haven't heard back from hknowstore, so I am wondering. Tracking nr isn't active yet either, but it's Chinese holiday ending.. 


Just wondering here


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

I sure hope so, I heard April 7th which is today but I'm not sure


----------



## DarioRubik (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordered one on the 3rd of April. If anyone wants to see a realively fast cuber using it i'll make a video as soon as i get it.


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 7, 2013)

DarioRubik said:


> Ordered one on the 3rd of April. If anyone wants to see a realively fast cuber using it i'll make a video as soon as i get it.



I think that a lot of people would like to see how this cube performs in hands of someone fast 
That would be great ^^


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do a review too, talk about speed, corner cutting, all that good stuff
Please


----------



## CY (Apr 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ok so they are being shipped out now, or?
> 
> Haven't heard back from hknowstore, so I am wondering. Tracking nr isn't active yet either, but it's Chinese holiday ending..
> 
> Just wondering here



Actually, Chinese holiday has ended for a month. (February 22) I personally don't purchase from hknowstore much, except for v cubes and maru (and non China produced products) because they usually take a long time to process. Especially with the strict regulations of shipping and air travel of HK, a lot of documents have to be signed and stuff to ship stuff out (especially lube). I ordered one for 65 RMB (10.48 USD) on taobao. It seems they just shipped it yesterday morning, so I think I have to wait another day...sigh...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 8, 2013)

Just heard this from hknowstore:



> Sorry again, the factory has production problem again, they shall post the cubes around 15 Apr.
> 
> Then, we can post you the cubes.


----------



## CY (Apr 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Just heard this from hknowstore:



I actually purchased it from here-
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.oGlTSN&id=17627466004

I didn't have any problem with it. Nothing about pieces or anything like that. Maybe the first batch was made, but then hknowstore couldn't get hold of it? It says they have 7246 in stock currently


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

CY said:


> I actually purchased it from here-
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.oGlTSN&id=17627466004
> 
> I didn't have any problem with it. Nothing about pieces or anything like that. Maybe the first batch was made, but then hknowstore couldn't get hold of it? It says they have 7246 in stock currently



do they ship to the US?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 8, 2013)

Do they ACTUALLY have it in stock.. do you have the cube? Or are you still waiting and is it just a way to get out from under the word "pre-order"?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> There is no delay
> There is delay, we want to perfect the mold
> There is no delay, shipping in two days
> There is delay, shipping at the 7th..


There is delay, shipping at 15th..

Let's see how many more delays will happen. If that other store is sending out allready, I might just order one there. Is there an English version of that site also?


----------



## CY (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm... it seems they were going to send some out on the8th, and now it they are going to be shipped on the 15th. I made a big thing out of nothing, sorry guys. I thought mine had shipped out cos they sent me an email with a no. (im not sure if it is a tracking no. or wat cos i never actually had to track the parcel down). So I guess we will all have to wait until the 15th

They just edited the description,and posted : 大家好，这款魔方最终将在近期出炉，（接厂家最新通知。推翻了原先8号到货计划，本店预估在15号左右发货。看实际到货时间为准），第一批到货的是黑色白色散件。原色的还需要等待一段时间，厂家以生产 ，52魔方会第一时间上货的。请原色的爱好者期待。

meaning:

Hello everyone, this cube will be out soon (new notice from manufacturer: Previously, the plan is it would be shipped out on the 8th, this shop estimates the cubes will be shipped to consumers on the 15th. Depending on the actual arrival time) The first batch will be in DIY, black and white pieces. Original colour ones will need a little more time for the manufacturer to produce them, 52morefun will ship them out as soon as possible. Original colour lovers will have something to look forward to.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to more reviews coming in once people start getting their ShuangRens. If it's really awesome as we're all hoping it to be, I'll get one then.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 8, 2013)

April.. freaking... FIFTEENTH?
[censored] [censored] [censored]


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> April.. freaking... FIFTEENTH?
> [censored] [censored] [censored]



that's only 7 more days. Calm down.

EDIT: 500th post. You'd better appreciate my advice. Haha, i kid, i kid. 

but seriously, be patient.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 8, 2013)

Patient? That's not typical me.
But I think you've realized that by now.
Mostly I just go a nasty shock when I realized that I'd be waiting another month or so for that dang thing.


----------



## DarioRubik (Apr 9, 2013)

This is my very first preorder and i'm already going mad. Nevermind, as long as I get the cube in good conditions.


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 10, 2013)

uniacto said:


> that's only 7 more days. Calm down.



I'm holding my order until I've seen some more reviews, so for me it's <time until release date> + <shipping time> + <people making reviews> + <shipping time>..


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, mine shipped from 51morefun 2 days ago.

Not sure if that shipping included the shuangren (I ordered some other stuff too), but I ordered through China Post, so even then it'll probably arrive to me long after everyone else D;


----------



## Parity Case (Apr 14, 2013)

So... the SR is now delayed until mid-June. Rather than repeat all the info that's in another thread, I'll just post the link:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-Funs-Puzzle-quot-方是(fangshi)-new-3x3/page15
...start at post #145, from Funs Puzzle.
Calvin/HKNowStore explains how they're managing the matter at post #156 (will send free lube or bag when it ships; other pending orders to be shipped separately now).

EDIT: iCubeMart did a clean translation (post #165) of Funs' announcement (and is also offering some freebies for those affected)... The delay will be another 10 days, and if the product is still not satisfactory, early June.


----------



## CY (Apr 20, 2013)

CBC says (in his new zhanchi 2x2 prototype vid) that they are trying to fix the mold. It will take 9-10 days. if it doesn't work, they will have to make a new mold. It will probably be done on June 1st


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

CY said:


> CBC says (in his new zhanchi 2x2 prototype vid) that they are trying to fix the mold. It will take 9-10 days. if it doesn't work, they will have to make a new mold. It will probably be done on June 1st



lol, they should just say it might be done sometime this year. it seems as though tons of new cubes are always delayed a bunch


----------

